#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Final Year Engineering Projects/ Engineering Seminars/ Engineering Paper Presentations >  > Computer Science Engineering Projects/ Seminars/ Paper Presentations >  >  15 Major & Minor JAVA Projects Exclusive Mega FaaDoO Engineer Collection

## FaaDoO-Engineer

The 15 Projects are:

Airline booking systemBug tracking systemCollege management systeme-DoctorInternet BankingJava mail filterOnline study course systemOnline examOnline LibraryOnline shoppingPowerpoint slidingPractical aircraft positionProject planning managementTelephone billing systemVOIP
Find all these projects in the attached file.





  Similar Threads: Mechanical engineering major & minor projects download Civil engineering major & minor projects download Electronics Projects - Minor & Major Projects Minor or Major projects 15 Major & Minor JAVA Projects Exclusive Mega FaaDoO Engineer Collection

----------


## sonsmjain

i want source code for project web browser in java. so plz reply ASAP

----------


## kirtirocks5

thank you! but the projects are not opening.either the password is wrong or there is some other problem.

----------


## Manoj

good.......

----------


## bheemhh

thanks loooooooooooooooooooooooooooot

----------


## umer wani

soory sir,the download link is not working..........plz.upload again
thankx

----------


## chandresh00

sir i want the source code of these project

----------


## sweetfardeen5

thanks for the projects and i want source code for project web browser in java. so plz reply ASAP

----------


## prateek akhoury

plz give the source code

----------


## prashantv

Sir thanks  can  you   post the  following  books?
computer  architecture   By   morris 
Digital  circuit  and logic design   By   morris
Let us  c  by yaswant

----------


## shanndae

Thanks a lot.....

----------


## acesingh

thanks dear..........................................

----------


## chandan trivedi

i need payroll sytem project in core java with documentation

----------


## aabbccdd

> sir i want the source code of these project


HEY,have you got the source codes?

----------


## honeyarora

is it contain the virus
whn i downloaded it antivirus show it as virus then delete it

----------


## swetams

I am unable to download these projects so that i can find a best for my bca final major project.......

----------


## sai.manohar

For latest projects on computer science engineering visit

----------


## swatimaurya

i want the mini project on bank management system in core java please help me....id is swatimaurya16[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## AzeemAni

Hi.. the fileinks seem to be broken.. Could you please repost

----------


## varshu21

do u have project ???

----------


## mkumar123

Thank You for such a wonderful information

----------


## juhi gaba

could you plz send me its source code ... detail to run it

----------


## faadoo-test0001

Thank you for sharing java projects. Very useful information thanks again.

----------

